# Hello - new to forum



## gm0 (Nov 28, 2018)

New to the forum after a short lurk of a few weeks.

Coffee history:

An interesting 1980s no pump breville boiler pressure powered thing. It was portable. Strong but fairly horrid coffee came out of it.

Hiatus of many years shop bought whizzing around. Then ten years bean to cup (Jura ena 5) - milky OK - espresso meh.

Looking to go up a notch or two:

1) Something which can actually steam conveniently - we use a Dualit mag stirrer presently (horror !) for 2-4 milky drinks

2) More consistently better espresso with a better external grinder - day to day beans and treats.

The current thinking is to start with a used Gaggia or similar to test item 2 + buy a proper "keeper" grinder. Play around before spending more 2nd hand or at BB

Any other thoughts welcome especially NW roaster recommendations (Cheshire)

G


----------

